# Please ID Ground Cover



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Please help me identify the name of this ground cover that is being sold by a forum member. Thank you.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

It looks like Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

khanzer22 said:


> It looks like Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata...


Looks too short to be a Dwarf Sagittaria Subulata...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

But it is. Let it get crowded and it will gain size.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It does looks more like Ranalisma rostrata... where did you get it from? It might help narrow it down.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> But it is. Let it get crowded and it will gain size.


ic...


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

armedbiggiet said:


> It does looks more like Ranalisma rostrata... where did you get it from? It might help narrow it down.


I bought it from ValorG who called it pygmy chain sword. I bought it for a friend, Mistern2005 who was looking for E. tenellus but he thought it didn't look like E. tenellus.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

armedbiggiet said:


> It does looks more like Ranalisma rostrata... where did you get it from? It might help narrow it down.


That's a much smaller plant with an obvious central vein.


----------

